# Finishing White Pine Carving



## SeaboltWoodDesigns (Oct 7, 2011)

I decided to try my hand at power carving with my dremel. I've never done any carving of any sort before. This is my first project and I have no idea how to "finish" it. I'm wanting to stain it. It's a gift for a good friend of mine that I do cancer awareness event's with. How do you guys suggest that I finish it? Thank you!


----------



## wisno (Feb 26, 2010)

It is nice stuff. You can enhance your carving with the gaze application. 
The glaze will fill in and coloring inside your carving and make more life looked.
your finishing step should be as follow:
1. Sealer let it dry, sanding
2. Glaze application, highlight
3. Sealer
4. Top coat.

Finishing for the carved wood


Thanks

Good luck


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

I like the idea of glazing this project, it will make it stand out better. 
I would seal with sealcoat, sand to 320, don't skip grits, then I would use a latex paint in the color you want to do the glazing. Latex is inexpensive, color can be created easily and thinned to be made more transparent. Decide how much coverage you want, then thin accordingly, flood the surface with material then wipe off the excess. It's important to wipe with vigor, don't let it absorb more in one area than another. You should be trying to completly remove it from the top surfaces and leaving the most at the bottom surfaces. Let dry, then top coat with a couple coats of sealcoat. 
It will be beautiful!


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

Nice carving on your first try. you are a natural


----------

